# "eli deflaatio": sivistyssanojen selventäminen



## Gavril

Iltaapa,

Eilisessä uutisartikkelissä kirjoitettiin,



> Suomen hintatason yleinen lasku *eli deflaatio* näivettää talouskehitystä erityisesti asuntomarkkinoiden kautta.



Uutisjutuissa näen suhtellisen usein tällaisia lauseita, joissa sivistyssana kuten _deflaatio_ selitetään selvällä/tavallisemmalla suomen kielellä. Muistan myös esim. artikkelin viime vuodesta, jossa sana _monotoninen_ selitettiin sanalla _yksitoikkoinen_ ja sana _intonaatio _selitettiin "äänenkorkeuden vaihteluksi puheessa" tai jollakin sellaisella.

Onko  kyse siitä, että eräät toimittajat eivät usko käytettävän tai nähtävän tällaisia  sivistyssanoja riittävän usein, että ne olisivat laajalti ymmärrettäviä  ilman selväkielisempää määritelmää?

En toki sano tätä käytäntöä  oudoksi tai vääräksi, se on vain mielenkiintoista omasta näkökulmastani,  koska äidinkieleni näyttää suhtautuvan sivistyssanoihin hyvin eri  tavalla kuin suomi.

Kiitos!


----------



## fennofiili

On, kyse on siitä, että toimittajat arvioivat, että monet lukijat eivät tunne sellaisia sanoja kuin deflaatio, monotoninen ja intonaatio. Arvio osuu aika varmasti oikeaan. Suomalaisten kykyä tunnistaa sivistyssanoja on tutkittukin; en muista tarkemmin kuin että tulokset tuntuivat oudoilta, koska niiden mukaan minulle tutut sanat olivat enemmistölle tuntemattomia. Koulutustason nousukaan ei välttämättä ole muuttanut tilannetta kovin paljoa, koska se vaikuttaa lähinnä oman ammattialan sanaston tuntemiseen.

Miksi toimittajat sitten lainkaan käyttävät sivistyssanoja? Osittain varmaan osoittaakseen omaa oppineisuuttaan tai vaikuttaakseen asiantuntevammilta. Mutta ehkäpä kuitenkin enemmän lukijoiden auttamiseksi. Kun sivistyssana mainitaan tutumman ilmauksen ohella, lukija osaa paremmin suhteuttaa lukemansa siihen, mitä muissa lähteissä sanotaan. Esimerkiksi poliittisissa puheissa tai talousoppineiden lausunnoissa saatetaan käyttää surutta sanaa ”deflaatio” ajattelematta, että se voi olla outo useimmille kuulijoille. Toimittajat ovat siis tavallaan ottaneet kansanvalistustehtävän.

Sivistyssanan käsite ja termi taitaa olla erityisesti suomalainen. Muissa kielissä puhutaan yleensä kansainvälisistä sanoista, ja käsitteeseen liittyy vähemmän arvostuksia. Suomen kielessä sellaiset sanat ovat hyvin usein ”eristetympiä” kuin eurooppalaisissa kielissä yleensä. Englannissa on nation, national, nationalism, joista mitään ei kai koeta sivistyneeksi tai muuten erikoiseksi sanaksi. Suomessa on kansa (tai kansakunta), kansallinen – ja nationalismi, joka siis on vähän outo lintu, koska se ei liity kielen muuhun sanastoon, ja lisäksi sen tilalla usein käytetään muita ilmauksia, kuten kansallisuusaate tai kansallismielisyys.


----------



## Gavril

Niin, ainakin englannin kohdalla käsite ”sivistyssana” ei näytä sopivan niin hyvin kuin suomeen, sillä ei ole paljon tapauksia, jossa voimme ylipäätään valita tavallisen/”kansanomaisen” sanan kansainvälisen sanan sijaan. 

Muutamia tapauksia kyllä kutenkin on: esim. voimme sanoa _to give out_ sen sijaan, että käyttäisimme ”hienostuneempaa” vaihtoehtoa _to distribute_. En kuitenkaan tiedä, suhtaudummeko tällaiseen valintaan juuri samalla tavalla kuin suomenkieliset suhtautuvat esim. valintaan ”_monotoninen_ vai _yksitoikkoinen_”.

(Sanoisin muuten, että sanaa _nationalism_ kyllä pidetään hienostuneempana kuin _nation_ tai _national_, eivätkä kaikki voi helposti arvata _nationalism_-sanan merkitystä sen vartalon perusteella. Vaikka englannissa on paljon kainsainvälisiä sanoja, nämä sanat sijaitsevat erilaisilla kohdilla hienostuneisuuden asteikolla.)


----------



## fennofiili

Gavril said:


> Niin, ainakin englannin kohdalla käsite ”sivistyssana” ei näytä sopivan niin hyvin kuin suomeen, sillä ei ole paljon tapauksia, jossa voimme ylipäätään valita tavallisen/”kansanomaisen” sanan kansainvälisen sanan sijaan.



Outoa. Minä olen ajatellut englannista aivan toisin: hyvin usein vaihtoehtoina ovat vanha, yleensä germaanisiin kieliin perustuva sana ja uudempi, usein romaanisiin kieliin pohjautuva ja ”kansainvälisempi” sana. Esimerkiksi get – receive, help – assistance, shipbuilding – naval architecture.



> (Sanoisin muuten, että sanaa _nationalism_ kyllä pidetään hienostuneempana kuin _nation_ tai _national_, eivätkä kaikki voi helposti arvata _nationalism_-sanan merkitystä sen vartalon perusteella. Vaikka englannissa on paljon kainsainvälisiä sanoja, nämä sanat sijaitsevat erilaisilla kohdilla hienostuneisuuden asteikolla.)



Olisiko tässä kuitenkin kyse vain siitä, että _nationalism _tarkoittaa aatetta (tms.) ja on siksi abstraktimpi sana?


----------



## Gavril

fennofiili said:


> Outoa. Minä olen ajatellut englannista aivan toisin: hyvin usein vaihtoehtoina ovat vanha, yleensä germaanisiin kieliin perustuva sana ja uudempi, usein romaanisiin kieliin pohjautuva ja ”kansainvälisempi” sana. Esimerkiksi get – receive, help – assistance, shipbuilding – naval architecture.



Ehkä aliarvioin, kuinka paljon tällaisia pareja englannissa on, mutta silti en usko että meillä on hyvin paljon niitä verrattuna kieliin -- suomi, unkari, sloveeni jne. -- joille puhdaskielisyys (purismi) on ominaisempaa.

Esimerkiksi mieleeni ei tule mitään "tavallisempaa" vastinetta latinalaisperäisille sanoille kuten _question_, _action, context_, _protection_, _extension_, _opposite_, _suggest_, jne. On toki usein mahdollista selittää tällaisia sanoja käyttäen germaanilaista sanastoa -- esimerkiksi "an action is when you do something" -- mutta tietääkseni ei ole yhtä tiettyä germaanilaisperäistä sanaa/lauseketta, jonka englanninkieliset ymmärtäisivät tarkasti vastaavan niitä kansainvälisiä sanoja.



> Olisiko tässä kuitenkin kyse vain siitä, että _nationalism _tarkoittaa aatetta (tms.) ja on siksi abstraktimpi sana?



Ehkä abstraktimpi, mutta myös hienostuneempana pidetty. Huomattavan enemmän englanninkieliset tuntevat _nation_- ja _national-_sanat kuin _nationalism_-sanan.


----------

